# funny how this sight works



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

I must say something about all the spammers here ,, it is getting outta hand ,, and the bad part is ,, i post a "simple " reply to a user on here about rv parts and i go under the gun ,, and it gets deleted ,, but all the others go on and on ,, i guess this rv forum is now for the spammers ,, i may be wrong ,, but i thought all this was fixed ,, oh well ,, i will shut up now ,, before i get deleted ,, or really mad ,, it is no fun trying to answer a honest question from an rver that is looking for "hopefully" good advice ,, then these spammers step in with thier adds and ruin it for everyone


----------



## akjimny (Jul 31, 2012)

I agree Rod.  It seems we get alot more spammers with this new forum format than we did with the old one.  But I guess this is supposed to be the "industry standard" format, so any hacker/spammer would know how to bomb us with their crap.  The only good thing I've found so far is the little ! in a triangle that let's me alert Cindy and the gang of any spammer that posts.  Oh well........


----------



## vanole (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't usually weigh in on stuff like this, however I totally agree with the two above posters whom I have a great deal of respect for.  I for one don't like some of the drivel some of these folks post and do wish something would or could be done to vote them off the island here.

Jeff


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Jul 31, 2012)

TNARVS - your replies are getting deleted?  I didn't know that.  Are your replies after the spammer post in a thread?  

When I delete a spammer, I'm only deleting their post in the thread.  I will keep my eye on it.

AkJimny - I really do appreciate your help in reporting spam posts.  I caught two more this morning and deleted them.

I can tell you before we switched to this forum, I was spending probably 6-7 hours or more removing spam posts and those users from the system.  Now we might spend an hour a week.

Remember, any of you can report a post to us as spam by using the little triangle with an exclamation mark in it at the bottom of each post.

Thank you!!


----------



## vanole (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks Cindy I will do as AK does in the future.


----------



## LEN (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks Cindy,  Is there away when one signs up like on other sights you can confirm E-mail addresses before they/we can sign in the first time.

LEN


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey Len - email confirmation is part of our sign up now.


----------



## LEN (Jul 31, 2012)

Very good. Maybe an added line to the sign up at that point saying Any Spamming will be billed at $100 at per time and sent to local collection.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 1, 2012)

good point Len,make them pay


----------

